# DIY Fish House Lol



## SirReal303 (Sep 30, 2013)

Couple guys in some of the Facebook groups and on the YouTube channels were asking about my fish room... Problem is I don't have one.


PS, don't forget to turn your quality up 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_5bX2_lCMHI


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

I am in the same boat, I have a house not a room, although I did re do my porch so that may count as a very very small room.

Looks good.


----------

